# From which recording is this Marche de triomphe performance?



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

I hope someone may help me. I have been listening no less than 50 times this performance of Marche de triomphe by M.A.Charpentier:






I know the performers are Musica Antiqua Koln - Goebel but from which recording/cd?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Charpentier: Musique Sacrée
Musica Antiqua Köln - Reinhard Goebel
Archiv 474 507-2 A H (1 CD)

Contents:

Marc-Antoine Charpentier (1643-1704):
- Marche de triomphe pour les violons, trompettes, timbales, flûtes et hautbois H. 547/1
- Messe pour plusieurs instruments au lieu des orgues H. 513
- Fanfare à 2 trompettes H. deest
- Offerte pour l'orgue et pour les violons, flûtes et hautbois H. 514
- [Symphonies] pour un reposoir H. 508
- Ouverture pour l'église H. 524
- Symphonies pour un reposoir H. 515
- Offerte non encore exécutée H. 522
- Concert pour quatre parties de violes H. 545
- Pour un reposoir: Ouverture dès que la procession paraît H. 523
- Second air de trompettes, violons, flûtes et hautbois et timbales H. 547/2

Playing time: 71'07

Performers: Saskia Fikentscher, Wolfgang Dey, Paul van der Linden (oboe); Wolfgang Dey, Katharina Hess, Kerstin de Witt, Saskia Fikentscher, Susanne Hochscheid, Paul van der Linden (recorder); Verena Fischer, Dorothea Steel (flute); Rainer Johannsen, Alain de Rijckere (bassoon); Susan Williams, William Wroth, Geerten Rooze (trumpet); Markus Linke (timpani); Reinhard Goebel, Stephan Schardt, Ilia Korol, Maren Ries, Karin Gutsche (violin); Karlheinz Steeb, Gudrun Höbold, Claudia Steeb, Marie-Luise Geldsetzer, Giovanni Zordan, Chen-Ying Lu (viola); Klaus-Dieter Brandt, Georg Börgers (cello); Heike Johanna Lindner, Anke Böttger (viola da gamba); André Henrich, Ulrich Wedemeier (theorbo); Léon Berben (harpsichord, organ).

Recording date: 6/2003.

Could this be the one?


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Thank you for the information. It's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JSBach85 said:


> Thank you for the information. It's exactly what I was looking for.


No problem, enjoy .

This is the barcode 0028947450726
If you use BookButler you can find bargains.


----------

